
How Swift protocols and immutability impact database accesses - groue
https://medium.com/@gwendal.roue/how-to-build-an-ios-application-with-sqlite-and-grdb-swift-d023a06c29b3#.mj7tk6pf0
======
groue
After one year in the making, GRDB.swift has acquired experience about the
impact of protocol-oriented programming and immutability on the way
applications can access SQLite databases. First, those new paradigms actually
help avoiding some hard-to-reproduce concurrency bugs. Next, they are
fundamentally incompatible with frameworks like Core Data and Realm, which
rely heavily on both class inheritance and mutability. This has consequences
on application architecture.

